# Virginia man charged in boat theft...



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

...in OC Md.

Another man on board fell off and is still missing.

Read about it here:
http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/local/bal-boat1003,0,1148353.story


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Takes some kahunas to steal a boat worth that much...


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

jhmorgan said:


> Takes some kahunas to steal a boat worth that much...


nah...just a lot of alcohol :beer:


----------

